# Cell phone holster: Help!



## AJ_Dual (Jan 2, 2006)

I need help, perhaps someone here might have seen it. I've been searching eBay and Google, but I'm suffering from overload looking for a holster for my bare-bones Nokia 6016i.

The other problem is, I've tried them all before: the minimalist adhesive roto-clip, the plastic clip-in frame style, The cheap, thin, leather holster with the clear vinyl for the buttons etc.

All have failed me, or, I have destroyed them, snagging/ripping/breaking off of my belt from seatbelts, being rammed into door frames and walls while turning corners, and pried off by the arms of my desk chair. I don't like pocket carry as I have other contenders for the space, the or the phone always turns sideways and digs into my legs while sitting or walking.

Here are my requirments, if anybody's got a link, or a store, I'd really appreciate it. I find lots of stuff that's close, but fails my requirements in some way, or the info is incomplete, like no pictures of the clip, or how it works.  

- *Horizontal style.* I won't ever likely want vertical mounting on my belt, it'll just dig in when I sit, or try to push off my belt.

- *I'd like the holster to open along the top*, so I can lift the phone up and out, but one that opens on the short end to slide out sideways isn't a problem if it's got (most) everything else I want.

- *Durable and strong closures.* This probably means either a large patch of (quality) velcro, metal snaps, or a fastex buckle. Nothing that can be brushed or easily ripped open by sitting/standing, chair arms, or seatbelts. The ones with magnets in the flap are enticing, but they can easily be flipped open by casual rubbing, standing, sitting, etc, and I'm going to lose yet another phone... (try 4 phones destroyed/lost in 5 years.)

- *It should be black, nothing shiny, colorful, or "pimpy".* I don't even like the white accent stitching on black holsters, which seems to be getting popular. No big lables or tags either. Matte black leather (preferably thick & stiff like a belt) or stiff moulded courdura style woven nylon is good too.

- *The belt clip has to be sturdy.* This is the prime point of failure in everything else I've tried. No rotating clip that switches it to horizontal, or if it's got a roto-clip, it's one I can bypass. A wide spring steel clip, preferably not in a leather sleeve (they fail, the metal tears out of them), a pair of belt loops, one big wide belt loop, or some other durable hardware is a must.

I've been looking at some old favorite haunts of ours like Maxpedition and TAD gear's stuff, It probably fits the bill in most ways, but something a bit more "office-like" would be better, if possible. I like the toughness of LEO, ooutdoor, and military-style gear, but I'd like to avoid the bat-belt look if possible. I've got enough other stuff like a Leatherman in a belt sheath that threatens to make me look like a "mall ninja" already.


----------



## Reptilezs (Jan 4, 2006)

what about ripoffs holsters? they're made in the usa and have most of the features you want except horizontal mounting. maybe you could rig 2-3 belt keepers together and clip into that? http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co157/co157.html


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know what your phone looks like but mine gets carried in a small pouch I found at Lowe's. It has a top and fairly tough velcro flap. It has a good metal clip but also allows horizontal or vertical carry. About 5 inches tall x 2.5 wide x 1 inch deep.
stretch sides allow a bit over an inch and the height is just the pocket so the velcro placement will allow about two inches over that.
I bought it after seeing a deputy using one to carry his radio around.


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2006)

I was at my local EMS (climbing store) and was impressed with the Timbuk2 phone holster... might be what you're looking for.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jan 4, 2006)

Horizontal is pretty important, but keep the suggestions coming! This is stuff I haven't found before.

The Nokia 6016i is just a block "candy bar" phone in pretty standard size. It's about L 4 1/4" x W 1 7/8" x H 3/4" It has a slight "football" taper twoard the ends.

Reptilez, I was looking at the RipOff's as well. I like the clip that it's bare metal, and they state they put some effort into it. I saw ther stuff on some Police supply sites, but not as discriptive as their own page which I hadn't found. However, I really want horzontal as I spend lots of time sitting at work.

Mike, I saw a pouch similar to the one you describe in the tool-belt section of Home Depot. It was vertical only, but I realy liked it's tough construction. Heavy balck Cordura style nylon, well stitched, and it had a MASSIVE chromed steel clip on the back that was as wide as the entire case, and was rivited on. Definitely made to stand up to use on a tool belt & suspenders on a job site. I liked everything about it except it's verticality.

This is the kind of thing I want. I NEED the case to rip my pants/belt before it breaks! I'd rather have my torn pants hanging around my ankles and at least know something happened to my phone, than have my wife mad at me for losing my 6th cell in 2006...

The nearest Lowe's is just north of me here in the Milwaukee area. I think I'll go take a look on my lunch break. If I like it at all, and the price is reasonable, I might buy it, even if eventualy it's just as a spare for "knockabout" use for grab-n-go, or as a spare for an FRS-talkie or my GPS etc... if I find something I want for EDC cell phone use that I like even better on my quest. "The Great Indestructable Horizontal Cell Phone Holster Search" or TGIHCPHS (TM). 

Carrot, do you have any links to where I can see the back of the Timbuk2? I was looking at their site, and couldn't see how it attached, nor did they say in a description either. Also, it looks as though they don't carry Black in the size I need.

Great suggestions though, stuff I haven't seen before. Keep them coming.


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is what you want. Go to www.maxpedition.com and check out the two cell phone holsters they have (same holsters, different sizes). Then google for a vendor, like tadgear.com. This is the holster I use.

best regards


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't be completely sure, but in the 5th step of the Timbuk2 Build Your Own Bag editor you can select the cell phone case and see a picture of it mounted along the shoulder strap. It looks to me like the case would fit on a belt in the same way -- that is, horizontally if you so choose.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jan 4, 2006)

*I found it!*

Powernoodle, 

You were probably skimming, (But who doesn't? Besides, I don't "post" I usually write small novels on-line  ) but I mentioned on my first post that at the time the Maxpedition was leading the pack. It looks promising, and is certainly durable enough.

Mike, 

You didn't steer me wrong! I went to the closest Lowe's on my break, and they had the pouch you mentioned. The "AWP Mini Cell Phone Holder" was only $4.95! It's got a big chromed steel spring clip for vertical mounting and behind it is a thick nylon webbing loop for running a belt through horizontally. The label tag is discreetly on the back and out of sight. Very nice. For that price I picked one up, even if it's ultimately relegated as a backup or a secondary holster, I couldn't go wrong! And in construction it's far superior to all the leather pimp-junk and fragile plastic "executive clips" they sell at the mall cell-phone kiosks for $20+.

However, while at Lowe's, I may just have found the holy grail: Nite-Eize. I was aware of their Pock-Its line of pouches, but remembered it was long, wide, and hung way down your hip for larger things like AA [email protected] lights etc. I thought it would be nice for outdoor activity or housework, but it was far too big and dorky for day-to-day wear at work or in public...

I had no idea they had branched out into cell phone holsters. They had some near the flashlight and battery rack at Lowe's, and I took a look. A thick, fat "J"-hook style belt clip, riveted onto thick nylon webbing. A closer inspection really woke me up, I had found that they had added the ultimate, _Extra elastic webbing and pouches tucked along the edges for "EDC junk"!_ 

I've been trying to up my EDC to the stuff we all love, coin-cell lights, mini-tools etc. but I was struggling with how to carry them without multiple pouches like Batman, or a keychain that made me look like a dungeon keeper. This looked perfect! My flashaholic-gadgetholic geek heart skipped a beat while I considered the possibilities!

The only thing holding me back from buying it on the spot was that it wasn't horizontal. But because of all the other features, I almost bit. Now I'm glad I didn't! A look at their website shows this:

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=27&product_id=124

How awesome is this? It looks as though you can stuff a mini-Leatherman, Fenix 1L or ARC AAA style light, Fisher Space Pen or mini Sharpie in here..., even stick a Swisstech tool, a coin-cell light or three inside, and a bullet laser pointer in there..., and almost none of it will show. It's a complete Bat-belt in one cell phone holster. True geek stealth at last. Praise be Nite-Eize!

I have found it. All I have to do is wait until February. 

Thanks for all your input, they were all good suggestions that I hadn't found on my own.


----------



## Malpaso (Jan 4, 2006)

www.bagdepot.com


----------



## GiveMeLight (Jan 4, 2006)

Ballistic Nylon case with magnetic closure
You want the NK35 size (medium bar phone) it looks like...

I've been using one of these daily for 3+ years. Currently carrying either a SonyEricsson T637 or T37 in it. The case is finally showing some wear on the front cover... 
Two fairly strong magnets in the cover flap (one near each end) keep the cover closed unless you want to open it... The magnets are strong enough for me to stick the holster with phone in it, on the refrigerator and it will stay put. 
Cutout in the bottom of the case so you can push phone up with finger while retrieving from holster.

cheers,
Gabe


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks!

These are all excellent suggestions.

GiveMeLight, 

If I hadn't found the Nite-Eize holster yesterday, the one with extra elastic loops for EDC stuff that's coming out in February of this year, I would have said that was very close to what I was looking for.

The only things I could have asked for (Before I saw Nite-Eize's accessory loops) on the Universal Horizontal Ballistic would be:
A "J" hook for better belt retention, or the option for some permanent belt loops. ('I've had spring clip holsters work off my belt silently before…
An option for either Velcro or a fastex buckle instead of magnets. I like the magnets in theory, but no matter how strong they are, they make me nervous. At a minimum, I need the audible warning of Velcro that the flap is coming undone. I've had car seatbelts and deckchair arms flip the top open, and if I hadn't heard the Velcro, I may have lost the phone. Granted on a top opening holster, gravity would be on my side. 
I know it's crazy, but everyone needs to understand how paranoid I am about losing my phone. I've lost or destroyed four phones since 2000. And have had many more holster failures since. Not all of them are holster related, but some were, and I need every edge I can get.

Here is a timeline: 

*2001*. Left my phone on the kitchen counter while home on lunch break. Dog chewed it up because it had my scent on it. Had the "swinger clip" that had the nubbin that glued onto the phone with adhesive fail. Finally wound up crazy gluing the nubbin on, but then the belt clip failed.

*2002*. Lost the phone's replacement into the snow somewhere without knowing it, because a plastic belt-clip failed by snagging on my seatbelt (probably).

*2003*. Switched ESN's with my wife, and took her old phone, she got the new one because I had lost/destroyed two phones prior. A month or two later I smashed the screen against a door frame. I now carry my phones screen-in (to my body) because of this. Ran with a smashed screen for 6 mo. Working from memory from my speed-dial numbers, or by manual dialing until I qualified for a free phone by re-upping our contract.

*2004*. The only phone I didn't lose or destroy so far. Turned it in because of chronic dropped calls, and poor signal. However, I went through three or four different belt clips or holsters which all broke or failed. 

*2005*. I lost the replacement for the 2004 phone somewhere between home, work, and running errands to the post-office just last fall. Don't know exactly how it happened, but I was using pocket carry at the time.

*2006*. I conduct the TGIHCPHS (™): "The Great Indestructible Horizontal Cell Phone Holster Search" I settle on the $5 AWP phone carrier for tool belts from Lowe's that Mike suggested as a temporary solution, and seeing interesting Nite-Eize holsters, I search their site, and find what I hope will be my ultimate holster.

Even though I think I have found my perfect holster in the new Nite-Eize, keep the suggestions coming. After searching through [email protected] for so long, it's gratifying to see good solutions, and they might help someone else.


----------



## Lit Up (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: I found it!*



AJ_Dual said:


> Powernoodle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. It's the holy grail of cell phone carriers alright. I've been sporting one for a few weeks now with my Nokia and a DorcyAAA. I have to remind myself to take out the phone on the way to the car if it's raining because the holster is so unobtrusive I sometimes forget it's there. You still have to make accomodations for the seat belt but there isn't a carrier made or gonna be made that doesn't.


I think you'll like it.

P.S. My Nokia is a 6230 so I got the small Nite-Ize carrier. Just take the phone with you to try out the sizes for proper fit.


----------



## DonShock (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a Nite Ize holster that's coming out in Feb: Horizontal, J-hook, Leather

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=27&product_id=123


----------



## IanJ (Jan 20, 2006)

It's not horizontal, but I was relatively happy with my DeSantis cellphone holster. I'm not necessarily recommending that store, that's just the first place I found that had them.

I can guarantee that the DeSantis will _never_ come off your belt unless you intended it to. That's a very strong belt hook.


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh man, I JUST got a Nite Ize phone holster on Weds, the smaller one. It's so nice, I'm incredibly happy with it. And the stretchy side pockets hold a Gerber Sonic _perfectly_. I was using a hand me down holster that I had repaired with electrical tape, superglue and a string tie, it was so sad. Now I'm confident in the NI, with it's super J-hook clip, and multiple compartments. My 2nd NI product, they haven't let me down yet. Glad to see you decided on one as well, AJ!
I only wish I had seen this thread earlier. I've been eyeing up these holsters for months now.


----------



## Deanster (Jan 20, 2006)

Great looking holsters - I might just have to try one... I really like the 'Tooth Ferry' concept, as I'm always trying to find a place for my Motorola H500 BT headset to go...


----------



## DieselDave (Jan 20, 2006)

After breaking a bunch of them I bought one of these with the metal base. You will destroy the phone before you break one of these. It will stay in any position, horz, vert or in between. You want a LEO type, this one definitly fills the bill. I am referring to the ones that come with 2 steel clips. One is a through the belt loop attach point and the other is a clip on the belt method.

"Industrial strength canvas pouch"

http://www.newyorkcellphone.com/home/pouchpage.html


----------



## slinco (Jan 26, 2006)

I totally agree. The Maxpedition phone holster is awesome, been using mine for almost a year now. You can even clip a small folder to the side of it.


----------

